# Ski day on Steep And Cheep today ...



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2011)

Starting a noon our time.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Starting a noon our time.



  Thanx Wa ---------------- It's  high TIME to let the Beast out and get some more goodies :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice.  Just bought new jacket and pants.  Figures.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, $1 stuff coming and going fast ...


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

Didn't even think of the $1 stuff! I never get through on any of those anyway...


----------



## WJenness (Mar 9, 2011)

The Salomon Sentinel sounds cool... tempted, but I need to be good.

-w


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

LOVE!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> LOVE!



$69 ... snicker ...


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> $69 ... snicker ...



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> LOVE!



A bombshell for my bombshell? :beer:


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> Didn't even think of the $1 stuff! I never get through on any of those anyway...


Just tried on one of those...no luck...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2011)

Comments on the current Tyrolia Bindings

"I am nothing but happy about this purchase. I wasn't into the color scheme (camo) but it's all good, what matters is that they hold you in. Love the mostly metal components and low rise heel piece, no more Rossi-cock to backseat onto."


Hey now!  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Comments on the current Tyrolia Bindings
> 
> "I am nothing but happy about this purchase. I wasn't into the color scheme (camo) but it's all good, what matters is that they hold you in. Love the mostly metal components and low rise heel piece, no more Rossi-cock to backseat onto."
> 
> ...


 
That person is getting a bit personal I think.  Hate the color of those bindings.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> That person is getting a bit personal I think. Hate the color of those bindings.


 

But great bindings.  Mine are white.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


> But great bindings. Mine are white.


 
Oh indeed.  I am looking for some in a more attractive color.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> "I am nothing but happy about this purchase. I wasn't into the color scheme (camo) but it's all good, what matters is that they hold you in. Love the mostly metal components and low rise heel piece, no more Rossi-cock to backseat onto."





thetrailboss said:


> That person is getting a bit personal I think.



This should be filed under "lonely skiers with too much gear."


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> This should be filed under "lonely skiers with too much gear."



:lol: Can't say I've ever pondered the color of my bindings before...

Ski pants, sure. Bindings, no.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad I wasn't in the office all day, I'm sure I would of bought something I didn't need....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Didn't bite at S&C BUT --- got me a new Lid 2day  a Giro Streif racing helmet Red < Silver and Black  gotta match the jackets y a know  $84.99 free shipping


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

Kombi Lifty Ski Glove - Men's for $9.99




i picked up a couple misc use next season.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

YESTERDAY I picked up 6 pairs of MOUNTAINTOPS  HD  lined snowmobile  mittens w removable liners, leather palms and adjustable wrist bands  on end of season sale  for  the ridiculously discounted  price of $5.75 each at The   International Border Store in Malone, NY  .  Great for those bitchin cold days at Tremblant 

 -- Guess What MY SKI BUDDYS ARE GETTING FOR CHRISTMAS 2011  ??


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't get anything off yesterday's sale.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I didn't get anything off yesterday's sale.


 
Yeah me neither.  I opened up my computer just in time to see some Head MoJo 18 bindings for $49.99.  I need those and when I went to buy them it was too late :angry:  Oh well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2011)

They really need to just make everyday a ski day on that site.  I hardly ever go to it as I have no interest in a set of womens clogs.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> They really need to just make everyday a ski day on that site.  I hardly ever go to it as I have no interest in a set of womens clogs.



R.I.P. tramdock :-(


----------



## WJenness (Mar 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> R.I.P. tramdock :-(



I miss TD so much.

I have a Tramdock sticker on my laptop... A couple times people have seen me using my laptop and commented to me how it sucks that TD got killed and how they never go on SAC. (I'm talking total strangers in airports)... we're not alone.

-w


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2011)

I probably shouldn't have clicked on it at all yesterday. Didn't exactly budget for new ski pants... but how can you resist when a hot pink number is available at such a discount? 

I love those deal sites but my wallet (and consequently, B) does not. Probably better this way.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> R.I.P. tramdock :-(



+1.  I've even left comments on SAC's facebook page about it.  Usually have Firefox open on my laptop while at work, so catching the deals isn't a problem, I just don't have any use for a $450 kite.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 10, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> +1.  I've even left comments on SAC's facebook page about it.  Usually have Firefox open on my laptop while at work, so catching the deals isn't a problem, I just don't have any use for a $450 kite.



That kite makes me irrationally angry every time I see it... I can't explain it.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> +1.  I've even left comments on SAC's facebook page about it.  Usually have Firefox open on my laptop while at work, so catching the deals isn't a problem, I just don't have any use for a $450 kite.



just 'liked' their site and left a comment.

Tramdock for the People!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> They really need to just make everyday a ski day on that site.  I hardly ever go to it as I have no interest in a set of womens clogs.



those frickin bastards really got ya by the balls.........


So after checking out the womens clogs on steap and cheap I started thinking to myself, "Ya know, I really could use a set of slip on shoes for going from the car to the lodge or running quick errands etc."


Tried to fight the urge, but sure enough two hours later I was on backcountry.com and purchased a set of these:







:smash:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> those frickin bastards really got ya by the balls.........
> 
> 
> So after checking out the womens clogs on steap and cheap I started thinking to myself, "Ya know, I really could use a set of slip on shoes for going from the car to the lodge or running quick errands etc."
> ...


 

Those are almost Crocs.  If the shoe fits.:uzi:  I had to.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Those are almost Crocs.  If the shoe fits.:uzi:  I had to.



that's like saying you are almost a liberal   :lol:


outside of not having laces, I fail to see the similarities


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> that's like saying you are almost a liberal  :lol:
> 
> 
> outside of not having laces, I fail to see the similarities


 

Both are slip on though.  At least they are velcro closures like you see at the early bird buffet places.

I am liberal in some ways - morally liberal but fiscally conservative.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

The only dude I know anymore is that Hell's Kitchen daredevil trying out for Olympic boarder cross!  

Yah Mean that crazy ole crippled bald bastid  that hangs out in Da Burg  ??

Glad to have you and Puckster get yer rears back up here ta God's country , But Billy Boy  i ain't huckin no more cliff bands -- No NOT ever --  i'm still achin like a Sumbitch 2day -- 

well on second thought mebbe won't do one again ( till next year) 

Damn the Golden Knights are coming out of the woodwork in this thread ---- .. Betcha u 2 still got some sliderules and pocket protectors too -- Aw shit the devil made me say that -- you guys RULE !!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

How the hell didi this get in this thread ? Man i'm losing it  2day 




Warp Daddy said:


> The only dude I know anymore is that Hell's Kitchen daredevil trying out for Olympic boarder cross!
> 
> Yah Mean that crazy ole crippled bald bastid  that hangs out in Da Burg  ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> How the hell didi this get in this thread ? Man i'm losing it 2day


 
We can now get two North Country threads alive!!!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> We can now get two North Country threads alive!!!!!!



Yeah thanks to my adult ADHD


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah thanks to my adult ADHD


 
Me too, no H for me though. I looked the symptoms one day, because my daughter was diagnosised with ADD years ago. So I called my wife and I said that it describes me everyday. 

Wanna go ride bikes!!!!  Punch line to an ADD joke.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2011)

Real junk on there today.  I just saw a pair of $56 flip flops for $30.  Nobody pays $56 for flip flops.  :roll:  

I did see a nice pair of sunglasses but just like yesterday the site said they were available but I could not put them in my cart because for some reason they weren't available.  Guess SAD is only for the initiated.....oh well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2011)

WTF?  :blink:  







And they've hit a new low.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2011)

This looks pretty badass:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> WTF?  :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just purchased my limit of 3 of these...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> WTF?  :blink:
> 
> And they've hit a new low.





Grassi21 said:


> I just purchased my limit of 3 of these...



That's the genius of SAC, I have a pretty good axe, but if I get this one I can be a post-apocalyptic viking warrior!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This looks pretty badass:





> Recommended Use	 - camping, imposing your will


  :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's the genius of SAC, I have a pretty good axe, but if I get this one I can be a post-apocalyptic viking warrior!



Jens the Barbarian?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Jens the Barbarian?



Nah it's really Charlie Sheen's   : WINNING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nah it's really Charlie Sheen's   : WINNING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you have this axe you are bi-winning!

:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If you have this axe you are bi-winning!
> 
> :beer:



Yeah   "a Bi- Winning Freaking Rock Star from Mars with Tiger Blood"


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah   "a Bi- Winning Freaking Rock Star from Mars with Tiger Blood"


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> WTF?  :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seriously considered if I needed that when it was on a week or two ago.  I was trying to justify it to myself... :lol:

Who doesn't need a double sided ax? :idea:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I seriously considered if I needed that when it was on a week or two ago.  I was trying to justify it to myself... :lol:
> 
> Who doesn't need a double sided ax? :idea:



i could have used it this winter on my ice dams!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I seriously considered if I needed that when it was on a week or two ago.  I was trying to justify it to myself... :lol:
> 
> Who doesn't need a double sided ax? :idea:



Could be useful for shaping some skinnies or doing some trail maintenance while MTBing....


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2011)

"HEEEERRRRREEEEE'SSSSSSS JOHNNY!"






:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i could have used it this winter on my ice dams!





Grassi21 said:


> Could be useful for shaping some skinnies or doing some trail maintenance while MTBing....



Where were you guys with this useful information when I was trying to justify it to myself???


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Where were you guys with this useful information when I was trying to justify it to myself???



Could be used in event of a bear, bobcat, or even worse, mountain lion attack while riding Nass.  You can never be too safe...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

I am hoping that they have one of these instead.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>


win


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> win



WA loaf --- POTD -- AWESOME


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> WA loaf --- POTD -- AWESOME


 
+ 1.  :beer:


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



Winning!

Maybe he can use it on his new cooking show..

http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/video-charlie-sheen-cooking-show-winning-recipes.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2011)

Picked up some hiking socks yesterday. Avoided any ski stuff.

There's a specific ski I want so I'm resisting any other deals.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2011)

severine said:


> LOVE!



Matching Jacket up now ...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW, that is a bright outfit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> WOW, that is a bright outfit.


 
Nobody is going to miss Carrie I guess!


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2011)

That would have been rad!  Didn't have my size...


----------



## HD333 (Mar 11, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> those frickin bastards really got ya by the balls.........
> 
> 
> So after checking out the womens clogs on steap and cheap I started thinking to myself, "Ya know, I really could use a set of slip on shoes for going from the car to the lodge or running quick errands etc."
> ...



I gotta get me some of those.  They are just UGLY enough.  Maybe they will show up on SAC.


----------



## marcski (Mar 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a specific ski I want so I'm resisting any other deals.



....and that would be...?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2011)

marcski said:


> ....and that would be...?



Salomon Enduro


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2011)

Now THAT'S better!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2011)

HD333 said:


> I gotta get me some of those.  They are just UGLY enough.  Maybe they will show up on SAC.



I dig em'

They got the sorta bowling shoe ugly but kinda cool thing going on  :lol: 

maybe I'll think differently when they show up on Thursday


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> WTF?  :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its back up on SAC!!! BVibert, don't wait on it this time.  Wield that axe with authority in the Nass woods!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

it would be a cool prize for the AZ ski off!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2011)

HD333 said:


> I gotta get me some of those.  They are just UGLY enough.  Maybe they will show up on SAC.


They were up today....and I snagged a pair :blink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2011)

I upgraded to Firefox 4.0 and the SAC alert doesn't work for it yet. I'll probably save a bunch of money until the alerts catch up.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey, what's wrong with the ax?

It breaks up the monotony of the endless parade of tents and sleeping bags.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> They were up today....and I snagged a pair :blink:



I must say, they are much more ugly in 3D than on the computer screen.  However, they are now the most comfortable shoes I own.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I must say, they are much more ugly in 3D than on the computer screen.  However, they are now the most comfortable shoes I own.


Excellent.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 24, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Excellent.



Dam YOU!!!

I can't bring myself to pay full price.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Dam YOU!!!
> 
> I can't bring myself to pay full price.


They are back.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> They are back.



I need to monitor SAC today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

If you missed the battle axe ...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

$16, I might as well get one, never know when you might need one.


----------



## roark (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If you missed the battle axe ...



Ordered.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

roark said:


> Ordered.



+1, the urge was too much!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> +1, the urge was too much!



+2.  Been cleaning up on SAC in the past week.  I now have 5 items queued up thanks to combined shipping and three days before it ships.  :blink: 

Edit:  The sold around 300 of them.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 28, 2011)

roark said:


> Ordered.



That might have been useful for that rabbit hole you took Wa-loaf and I down yesterday morning... :-D

-w


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn, just missed it!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Damn, just missed it!



It was even the larger 18" one and not the 13".

I'll text you if I see it again!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm thinking I need the ax now too


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It was even the larger 18" one and not the 13".
> 
> I'll text you if I see it again!



You guys... always worried about getting the bigger thing because it's better... :roll:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

I passed on the weapons, but I did just pick up a set of bindings from levelnine because I decided I want to go shorter with my Salomon Enduros after this weekend. And Philpug is hooking me up with a pair of new 177's in the same ski ... You'll be seeing my demo pair on ebay soon. I should be able to get what I paid for them so it all comes out even.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I passed on the weapons, but I did just pick up a set of bindings from levelnine because I decided I want to go shorter with my Salomon Enduros after this weekend. And Philpug is hooking me up with a pair of new 177's in the same ski ... You'll be seeing my demo pair on ebay soon. I should be able to get what I paid for them so it all comes out even.


 
What bindings did you buy?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> What bindings did you buy?



Head Mojo 12s $129.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If you missed the battle axe ...



It's back up


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

He saw. Too bad I was standing over his shoulder asking what the heck he needs a machete for..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

severine said:


> He saw. Too bad I was standing over his shoulder asking what the heck he needs a machete for..



duh, area 51 thinning over the summer!


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> duh, area 51 thinning over the summer!



:dunce: Why didn't I think of that?! Are you all pitching in with some volunteer labor at Sundown this summer...?

:idea:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

severine said:


> :dunce: Why didn't I think of that?! Are you all pitching in with some volunteer labor at Sundown this summer...?
> 
> :idea:



i'm busy that day.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

severine said:


> He saw. Too bad I was standing over his shoulder asking what the heck he needs a machete for..



Brian, did it come up again last night after she went to sleep?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

> When you're pinned by a boulder in a slot canyon and you realize that you were too badass to tell anybody where you were going, there's no better friend in the world than your Victorinox Camper Knife and Simmons Binocular Combo. The Camper knife features a large blade, a small blade, and a bone, er, wood saw to help you out of a squeeze, plus a ton of other useful features. Once you've hacked your way out of the slot canyon, you can use your remaining arm to scan the horizon for help with your Simmons Binoculars. These 8x magnification binoculars feature ruby-coated lenses and a rubber coating to protect them if they are dropped. The included case is perfect for added protection or for carrying any severed body parts that you may want to scrapbook.









:-o


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> :-o


:lol: Nice!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> :-o


 
Sounds like a write-up from the J. Peterman Catalog.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

Or an ad for 127 Hours...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2011)

severine said:


> Or an ad for 127 Hours...


 
Yeah I got that reference as well...lame on their part.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Head Mojo 12s $129.


 

I'm looking at these, but I have not heard of Coreupt:  






They're a version of the Look PX15.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm looking at these, but I have not heard of Coreupt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought about it, but I don't really need a 15 DIN binding. I usually keep mine at 9, so a 12 DIN is just fine for me and I save $30.

Coreupt is just a boutique French ski company.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I thought about it, but I don't really need a 15 DIN binding. I usually keep mine at 9, so a 12 DIN is just fine for me and I save $30.
> 
> Coreupt is just a boutique French ski company.


 
I guess from what I have read Coreupt is Look/Dynastar's new park ski company.


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I guess from what I have read Coreupt is Look/Dynastar's new park ski company.



Yeah, these days they're just slapping a new name on the same bindings.  They look identical to my Dynastar branded bindings that came with my Mythic Legend fluids.  |Query - - Wasn't that practice, of just putting a different brand name on the same product, one of the things that brought on the demise of General Motors?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> Yeah, these days they're just slapping a new name on the same bindings.  They look identical to my Dynastar branded bindings that came with my Mythic Legend fluids.  |Query - - Wasn't that practice, of just putting a different brand name on the same product, one of the things that brought on the demise of General Motors?



Meh, the Heads are really Tyrolia's. I think Salomon and Marker are the only one's I've never seen rebranded.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

marcski said:


> Yeah, these days they're just slapping a new name on the same bindings.  They look identical to my Dynastar branded bindings that came with my Mythic Legend fluids.  |Query - - Wasn't that practice, of just putting a different brand name on the same product, one of the things that brought on the demise of General Motors?



This is nothing new for Dynastar. I've come to the realization that all my skis are the same brand, even though they're not: Roxy Sugahs with Roxy bindings, Dynastar Marie Martinod Pro skis with Look bindings. Rossignol S6 Koopmans with Rossignol bindings. All the same company, just different brand names.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Meh, the Heads are really Tyrolia's. I think Salomon and Marker are the only one's I've never seen rebranded.



Kastle rebrands Marker bindings for their skis

why I know a fair amount about a brand of skis I'll never be able to afford??  too much dreaming I guess :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Kastle rebrands Marker bindings for their skis
> 
> why I know a fair amount about a brand of skis I'll never be able to afford??  too much dreaming I guess :lol:



I knew they used Marker, didn't realize they rebranded them as Kastle bindings.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone need skins?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Anyone need skins?


 
Maybe, but I don't like the clips for the tips.  

And guess what is back?  








> Developed by Thag the Conquerer in 406 B.C., the SOG Double Headed Axe is one of the oldest items that has been in continuous production. (Yes, beer is older.) But, according to Thag, the Double Headed Axe would never even have been invented if it weren't for beer. Thag also maintains, 'UNGH,' and 'AWGH,' and a few other guttural sounds that we didn't know how to spell. What he's trying to say is that the Double Headed Axe is based on the construction and durability of the Tomahawk. It can shape and split wood if you're out camping or sculpting those ridiculous bear-shaped front-door decoration things. It can also be used during military operations for breaching or extraction. The stainless steel head is mounted to a ballistic polymer handle with heavy-duty bolts and a steel ferrule to stand up to any punishment that you can dish out, whether you're chopping wood or lopping off zombie heads.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> And guess what is back?



Quick Brian order it, you don't want to be on the trails defenseless!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


>



I wonder if the buyer for BC.com lost his job for ordering so many hundreds of those?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I wonder if the buyer for BC.com lost his job for ordering so many hundreds of those?


 
They have 851 remaining in stock!    What were they thinking?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Anyone need skins?


 

I bought those in Nov. for $90.  How much now?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I bought those in Nov. for $90. How much now?


 
IIRC $75 or so.

Are they good?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> They have 851 remaining in stock!    What were they thinking?



They should try and get in touch with Russel Crowe.  Maybe convince him to do a Gladiator sequal


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Quick Brian order it, you don't want to be on the trails defenseless!



Imagine the looks I'd get if I rode around with that strapped to my pack?? :lol:  It's worth it for that alone...


----------



## WJenness (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> They have 851 remaining in stock!    What were they thinking?



THAT THEY'RE AWESOME!!!

also: OMG! ZOMBIES R COMING!

-w


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> They have 851 remaining in stock!    What were they thinking?



840 now.  Some people like them I guess...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> They have 851 remaining in stock!    What were they thinking?



Maybe they typed 1000 instead of 100? If the price goes under $30 I'm getting one ...



Puck it said:


> I bought those in Nov. for $90.  How much now?



It was in the $70 range.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2011)

Ah, yes...the zombie apocalypse. Very handy for that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Imagine the looks I'd get if I rode around with that strapped to my pack?? :lol:  It's worth it for that alone...



Even better would be to see you weilding the Axe and chasing after Batman up at the Loaf this past weekend.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Even better would be to see you weilding the Axe and chasing after Batman up at the Loaf this past weekend.



I'm in a meeting...

You made me laugh...

Just FYI.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe they typed 1000 instead of 100? If the price goes under $30 I'm getting one ...



Might be right there with you...



deadheadskier said:


> Even better would be to see you weilding the Axe and chasing after Batman up at the Loaf this past weekend.



:lol:  I like it!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe they typed 1000 instead of 100? If the price goes under $30 I'm getting one ...



Thinking about getting one just for the sheer 'look what I've got' factor.

-w


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> IIRC $75 or so.
> 
> Are they good?


 
I like them.  They were very easy to trim.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Thinking about getting one just for the sheer 'look what I've got' factor.
> 
> -w



I bought a bad ass Meat Cleaver at the Boston Food Show for pretty much that exact reason. :lol:

There's maybe 2 times a year I feel like I wish I had a Meat Cleaver for busting through bones.  But, the guy was selling $80 cleavers out of package for $20 to dump em', so I couldn't resist.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2011)

The $16 machete is back


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> The $16 machete is back



Mine should ship this week! Hopefully they have something else good up soon for my combined shipping.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 5, 2011)

If you guys like things like decent axes, machetes, knives, and tomahawks on the cheap, I'd recommend cheaperthandirt.com .


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you guys like things like decent axes, machetes, knives, and tomahawks on the cheap, I'd recommend cheaperthandirt.com .



Sounds like the makings for a very interesting Chinese downhill next season... :idea:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2011)

Just grabbed one. I think it will be more useful than the machete or axe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2011)

I have something like that for camping.  It is quite useful in cutting down saplings to clear a camp space.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Just grabbed one. I think it will be more useful than the machete or axe.



I think every local at Cannon skis with one of these.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it just me, or are they really trying to unload the Stoic stuff recently?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Is it just me, or are they really trying to unload the Stoic stuff recently?



Yup, the sleeping bags keep coming up.

Just grabbed a Mammut softshell.


----------



## marcski (Apr 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Just grabbed a Mammut softshell.



Those are really nice.  Schoeller fabric?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2011)

marcski said:


> Those are really nice.  Schoeller fabric?



Goretex windstopper: http://www.backcountry.com/mammut-ultimate-pro-jacket-mens


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, the sleeping bags keep coming up.
> 
> Just grabbed a Mammut softshell.



How much?  Just curious how much they discount Mammut stuff


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> How much?  Just curious how much they discount Mammut stuff



100 bucks. :beer:


----------



## marcski (Apr 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Goretex windstopper: http://www.backcountry.com/mammut-ultimate-pro-jacket-mens



Yeah, thanks....I saw the S&C thread after I posted the question===they make nice stuff....wear in good health and deep storms.


----------



## Angus (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been disappointed with Steep and Cheap lately. I've bought skis, boot, jackets, tuning stuff, on and on and the stuff they've been posting lately just doesn't interest me.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2011)

Just got an email from SAC saying that you can now combine orders across all of the ODAT sites and for a "limited time" additional items ship for $0.01.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2011)

Another wacky SOG knife/tool/weapon ...


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Another wacky SOG knife/tool/weapon ...



Dammit you beat me to it!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Dammit you beat me to it!



Who doesn't need a spearhead you can screw onto a broom handle?


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2011)

Those are good for propping open overhead compartments on an airplane to get your carry on in so you don't have to hold it open.


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Who doesn't need a spearhead you can screw onto a broom handle?



I've been wondering that myself.  I ordered 3, one for me and one for each of my kids.  I would have gotten more, but I was limited to 3. :-?


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I've been wondering that myself.  I ordered 3, one for me and one for each of my kids.  I would have gotten more, but I was limited to 3. :-?



Guess I'm not the only one.  They're gone now...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2011)

Is it just me, or do we seem to be stuck in an endless loop of 
{ Big knife, sleeping bag, Stoic something, headlamp, tent, little knife/multitool, clog, sunglasses, camp pad, flip-flops }

I miss Tramdock.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Is it just me, or do we seem to be stuck in an endless loop of
> { Big knife, sleeping bag, Stoic something, headlamp, tent, little knife/multitool, clog, sunglasses, camp pad, flip-flops }
> 
> I miss Tramdock.



lol, yeah they are definitely on a camping/summer kick. I've actually bought a stove, sleeping pads, lights (headlamp and lantern), and some flipflops. Waiting for the perfect multi-tool ...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> lol, yeah they are definitely on a camping/summer kick. I've actually bought a stove, sleeping pads, lights (headlamp and lantern), and some flipflops. Waiting for the perfect multi-tool ...



I knew I was gonna forget the stove.


----------



## WJenness (May 25, 2011)

I don't even load the site now, and I deleted deal droid from my phone...

I miss TD.

-w


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> lol, yeah they are definitely on a camping/summer kick. I've actually bought a stove, sleeping pads, lights (headlamp and lantern), and some flipflops. Waiting for the perfect multi-tool ...



There's been a few multi-tools on there in the last couple of months.  I was tempted once or twice.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Heads up gear whores! 

https://odatgear-email.com/pub/sf/F...b9X=CWTDSSVLuHptXHKKjLkkX=KrHjhkFxJhuJHklQgLl.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Heads up gear whores!
> 
> https://odatgear-email.com/pub/sf/F...b9X=CWTDSSVLuHptXHKKjLkkX=KrHjhkFxJhuJHklQgLl.


 
It doesn't open for me...what does it say?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> It doesn't open for me...what does it say?



Lots of "premium" camping stuff from 1-4 pm EST. Not sure what that means since all they've had for the last month is camping stuff and the add had a pic of the stupid battle axe in it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Lots of "premium" camping stuff from 1-4 pm EST. Not sure what that means since all they've had for the last month is camping stuff and the add had a pic of the stupid battle axe in it.


 
Hey, that axe is premium.  Regrettably, it works great for clearing debris and trees caused by flood and tornado damage.  :roll:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Heads up gear whores!
> 
> https://odatgear-email.com/pub/sf/F...b9X=CWTDSSVLuHptXHKKjLkkX=KrHjhkFxJhuJHklQgLl.



Yeah, so I didn't notice anything different.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, so I didn't notice anything different.


 
Neither did I.  At one point I saw a purse listed.  Granted it was a "tech purse," but I don't know how it could be considered camping gear.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2011)

Free shipping this weekend. Meh


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

Titanium spork... Awesome!






Faced with food that hovers between solid and liquid? Never fear, the ultralight Backcountry.com Titanium Spork is here. Its rust-proof, non-metallic tasting properties ensure you won't want to leave home without it.
Price: $2.99 (56% Off!)
Regularly: $6.95


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2011)

I think they have free shipping all day today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks man

The spork in my flatware quiver is way to heavy.  Been looking for an ultralight option :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Titanium spork... Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are back up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn I thought it was either skis or the axe.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey look, more titanium flatware!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Hey look, more titanium flatware!



The one piece yesterday pretty much takes the place of all that!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2011)

Guess what is back........the infamous axe.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone pick up the contour HDs they were selling for $150 today?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone pick up the contour HDs they were selling for $150 today?



as in the POV camera?  how sad, that was once (at least in my small world) regarded as a premium POV and now it is on SAC?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> as in the POV camera?  how sad, that was once (at least in my small world) regarded as a premium POV and now it is on SAC?



I'm sure it still is, but they were unloading close 200 of them this afternoon. Prob just making room for this seasons model. 

Either that or everyone is sick of POV already ...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> as in the POV camera?  how sad, that was once (at least in my small world) regarded as a premium POV and now it is on SAC?



Was up earlier.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=99202


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm sure it still is, but they were unloading close 200 of them this afternoon. Prob just making room for this seasons model.
> 
> Either that or everyone is sick of POV already ...



or GoPro owns the market...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

the Save Magic guys use the contour HD


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought Contours were pretty good? They have a pretty sweet new remote viewing app for your iphone / android.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy shit! Skis are back:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Holy shit! Skis are back:


 
About time!  Not a bad set of skis either.


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

Darkside, eh


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2011)

Nothing but ski stuff today 12 -4 for us easterners.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Nothing but ski stuff today 12 -4 for us easterners.



i just noticed.. 2 hours late.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2011)

Another ski day. 9am - 4pm MST which I think means 11am - 6pm for us.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Another ski day. 9am - 4pm MST which I think means 11am - 6pm for us.



desktop alert software loaded!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Another ski day. 9am - 4pm MST which I think means 11am - 6pm for us.



Just saw that email. Luckily I'm on the road for half of it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2011)

Ski day today ... I think 1pm-4pm for us.


----------



## Nick (Nov 23, 2011)

Get those credit cards out!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2012)

Compression Apparel - Today 10a-Noon MST


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 11, 2012)

I hate tight clothes even if they supposedly increase my performance.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 18, 2012)

Sportsmans Guide are having a cold weather sale right now too. Some decent stuff on there.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

I've noticed they've had a lot of Smartwool NTS tops on lately for around $35.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2012)

I've got too many gloves already, but someone has to grab these!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got too many gloves already, but someone has to grab these!



I almost pulled the trigger but since I had hit the ship now with the goggles I bought shortly before those were up I took a pass.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got too many gloves already, but someone has to grab these!



i saw those and wanted them but am not good enough to wear and not be ridiculed.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 13, 2012)

seeing some skis posted today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2012)

Doing ski gear right now!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2012)

damn you!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2012)

Seen a couple pair of High DIN bindings up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 3, 2012)

I want my Tramdock!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2012)

thankfully i got busy with work and wasn't able to follow what was being presented on SAC.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> thankfully i got busy with work and wasn't able to follow what was being presented on SAC.




+ 1.  I don't need any other crazy ideas.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2012)

Now there saying on FB more great deals after midnight, I be a sleep.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2012)

I just purchased something last weekend and had them hold it, but l i've been on the road all week so I can't take advantage of the .99 shipping on additional item.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 23, 2012)

ski day today


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> ski day today



Oh $h^&.  There goes the day.  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 23, 2012)

also a "woot off" day http://www.woot.com/


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2012)

Must be over.  I just checked and there were sneakers for sale on SAC.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2013)

ski day (or hours)

current deal is the Dynastar BIG DUMP!  
[h=2][/h]


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2013)

noticing a lot of North Face stuff lately, at 50% off.  same jacket  (size + color) we got daughter for Christams was half price :-/


----------

